# RIP Scout.... run free boy



## squirl22 (Apr 1, 2015)

I haven’t posted in quite some time... but am having a difficult time with the loss of my EPI boy, Scout. Last week Thursday he was playing like any other morning with his buddy, Emmett and out of nowhere yipped twice and collapsed and was just gone. I believe he was gone before he hit the ground. My heart is breaking. He was my boy and he was only 5! We got him two weeks after we lost Jersey and he’s been by my side and attached since that day. I miss his big lug a dug self like crazy. I’m working on coming to terms of why this happened to him and what happened. He was so very loved and loved us back just as much. He was truly the best boy in the world with a personality like no other.
I know he’s up there chasing all the squeaky balls in the world for hours and hours. I’m just hoping he’s resting easy.
Run Free Big Beast.


----------



## Petra's Dad (Jan 6, 2020)

Sorry for your loss. Very sad when this happens


----------



## GSDmix (Oct 9, 2019)

You just brought tears to my eyes and a pain to my heart. Nothing like a 4 legged's unconditional love. So glad Scout had you and your family in his life. Never easy losing a family member. I am sure mine were welcoming him in and sharing their squeaky balls. Until you see him again.....


----------



## Heartandsoul (Jan 5, 2012)

5 years old is just too soon. He is so handsome and so well loved. I am so sorry.
RIP Scout


----------



## JulBoh (Jun 11, 2019)

Happened to my last dog at 7- just dropped. So very sorry. RIP handsome boy!


----------



## squirl22 (Apr 1, 2015)

Petra's Dad said:


> Sorry for your loss. Very sad when this happens


Thank you!


----------



## squirl22 (Apr 1, 2015)

Heartandsoul said:


> 5 years old is just too soon. He is so handsome and so well loved. I am so sorry.
> RIP Scout


Thank you! Yes he was way to young. We weren’t at all ready for this. ?. He was the sweetest boy ever.


----------



## squirl22 (Apr 1, 2015)

JulBoh said:


> Happened to my last dog at 7- just dropped. So very sorry. RIP handsome boy!


I’m so sorry this happened to you as well! I wouldn’t wish it upon anyone. It’s heart breaking. 
Did you ever find out why? Im left with no answers for happened to him. He was perfectly healthy.


----------



## squirl22 (Apr 1, 2015)

GSDmix said:


> You just brought tears to my eyes and a pain to my heart. Nothing like a 4 legged's unconditional love. So glad Scout had you and your family in his life. Never easy losing a family member. I am sure mine were welcoming him in and sharing their squeaky balls. Until you see him again.....


Thank you! I’m hoping he’s have the best time ever up there! He’s for so many friends up there to run and play with.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

I am so sorry for your loss.
Sheilah


----------



## McGloomy (Mar 13, 2018)

So very sorry for your sudden loss...


----------



## CactusWren (Nov 4, 2018)

My condolences. My best wishes for you and yours.


----------



## hirakawa199006 (Feb 9, 2020)

Sorry for your loss. My condolences.


----------



## squirl22 (Apr 1, 2015)

Thank you everyone for your thoughts and prayers. Scout may not be here physically, but I know he’s here with us spiritually.


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

So sorry for you loss of Scout, very handsome boy.
Rest in peace Scout, peace to you.


----------



## squirl22 (Apr 1, 2015)

readaboutdogs said:


> So sorry for you loss of Scout, very handsome boy.
> Rest in peace Scout, peace to you.


Thank you! He sure was handsome and just simply one amazing dog who loved loved loved everybody! I miss him so much. 
we do have a new little guy who is helping fill the hole back in a little bit, but nothing will or can ever replace Scout.


----------



## saintbob (Jul 14, 2018)

I feel your pain.


----------



## Stuckey (Feb 1, 2020)

So sad😥😥. He was so handsome, I’m so sorry for you.


----------

